# Hacking Seconds



## Morten (Feb 18, 2006)

What is ment by hacking seconds on the O&W watches with the Eta 2824-2 movement.

Morten

Denmark


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi Morten, Welcom to the fourm









Hacking seconds, is when you pull the crown out the second hand actually stops going around, this can then be used to set the correct time.


----------



## Morten (Feb 18, 2006)

PhilM said:


> Hi Morten, Welcom to the fourm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. I just recived my first o&w a M4 . What at great watch


----------

